# Gold's Gym Venice



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## bassonjigs (Dec 8, 2011)

Lot of Beef in that picture!


----------



## Ahrnold (Dec 8, 2011)

its a painting right?


----------



## SRX (Dec 8, 2011)

No juice heads there.


----------



## Ahrnold (Dec 8, 2011)

imagine the juice that flowed there back in tha day, whew.

good stuff


----------



## Curt James (Dec 8, 2011)

Not a painting. Great shot!


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 8, 2011)

Look at all those big names!


----------



## SRX (Dec 8, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Look at all those big names!


 

Lou Ferrigno is a beast.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 8, 2011)

The Mentzer bro were awesome!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 8, 2011)

Look how wide the guy in the blue shirt under the "M" on the left side of the picture behind the guy with the aviaters on.


----------



## GFR (Dec 8, 2011)

How many people can you name without looking it up?


----------



## SRX (Dec 8, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Look how wide the guy in the blue shirt under the "M" on the left side of the picture behind the guy with the aviaters on.


 

Wide as hell


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 8, 2011)

SRX said:


> Lou Ferrigno is a beast.



Yeah, he is.

Muscle beach is the shiite! You never know who you're going to run into at Golds Venice. Some of the women there will just make you say, dayum!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 8, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> How many people can you name without looking it up?



Splling may be off but here goes
Mentzers 
Robinson 
Ferigno
Waller
Platz
Padilla
Dickerson


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 8, 2011)

SRX said:


> Wide as hell



Who is that? Anyone? Gfr you were my age back then you should know.


----------



## SRX (Dec 8, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah, he is.
> 
> Muscle beach is the shiite! You never know who you're going to run into at Golds Venice. Some of the women there will just make you say, dayum!


 

My kinda girls, Thats another thread lol


----------



## SRX (Dec 8, 2011)

Any idea of a year or date for this pic?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 8, 2011)

looking at the shorts I would think 76 to 84, somewhere in there, and trucker hats were in


----------



## Curt James (Dec 8, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> How many people can you name without looking it up?



Lots of question marks, but I believe the others are accurate. Looked up the spelling of Jodkiewicz and Kuehn (had 'em both right ) but didn't Google anyone other than for those spellchecks.

Is it Lisa Lyon or Lyons? [*Edit:* Looked it up. It's Lyon.]  Oh, one more Google. I had typed Claudia _Wilbourne _instead of the correct spelling of Wilbourn.

D'OH! I think 52 was supposed to be the blonde woman with the head band (double-labeled her as 26), 53 unknown, but 54 is former Gold's owner Pete Grymkowski.






Double D'OH! The _other _Barbarian Bro is number 3? Can't tell them apart.


----------



## littlekev (Dec 8, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Who is that? Anyone? Gfr you were my age back then you should know.



I am wondering this also


----------



## Tuco (Dec 8, 2011)

Are they still closing it down?


----------



## Tuco (Dec 8, 2011)

"They" being "the man"


----------



## Curt James (Dec 8, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Spelling may be off but here goes
> Mentzers
> Robinson
> Ferrigno
> ...



I don't see Robby Robinson or Danny Padilla.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 8, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> Are they still closing it down?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 "The Man" in this instance is _Google_, isn't it? They purchased the entire area surrounding Gold's Gym, didn't they?


----------



## GFR (Dec 8, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Lots of question marks, but I believe the others are accurate. Looked up the spelling of Jodkiewicz and Kuehn (had 'em both right ) but didn't Google anyone other than for those spellchecks.
> 
> Is it Lisa Lyon or Lyons?  Oh, one more Google. I had typed Claudia _Wilbourne _instead of the correct spelling of Wilbourn.
> 
> ...


Damn Curt, I can name 14 and I thought I was doing good. You named about 3x what I could.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 8, 2011)

Well I just heard something about Google buying the property from the land owner so the gym lease wouldn't be renewed. Then again, this is complete hearsay. 

I went to Golds for the first time this past summer and met Ferrigno and Stan McQuay. I also had to grab a bite to eat at the firehouse. It's kind of surreal seeing IFBB pro athletes just walking around the gym, especially since I'm from a small gym in Texas.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 8, 2011)

*Edit:* You're being humble. I know you and I know that you're every bit the bodybuilding historian!



GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Damn Curt, I can name 14 and I thought I was doing good. You named about 3x what I could.



23 is Dave Mastorakis. Had to double-check the spelling and verify that it was him.






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 8, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Damn Curt, I can name 14 and I thought I was doing good. You named about 3x what I could.



I only named 18. Twenty if you count "the Barbarians" as correct. Still can't tell David and Peter Paul apart.


----------



## fit4life (Dec 8, 2011)

Great detective work there i followed along and made it very interesting.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 8, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> Well I just heard something about Google buying the property from the land owner so the gym lease wouldn't be renewed. Then again, this is complete hearsay.
> 
> *I went to Golds for the first time this past summer and met Ferrigno and Stan McQuay. I also had to grab a bite to eat at the firehouse. *It's kind of surreal seeing IFBB pro athletes just walking around the gym, especially since I'm from a small gym in Texas.



Never made it to Gold's in Venice. And a meal at the Firehouse would be a must. Awesome, Pitbull!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 8, 2011)

testfreak said:


> Great detective work there i followed along and made it very interesting.



Google any of those names, testfreak. Bodybuilding definitely has some great personalities and stories!


----------

